# Omega Military



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Not been around much the past week, nursing ailments.

While browsing the auction sites came across this neat little piece.

These were issued in 1945 to the US military. 10,000 pieces were made. Not seen one of these around for a while. Nice to see them. Were supposed to be chronometer I believe, with the civilian being the regular movement. Looks correct to me


----------



## Moore73 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice find , looks to be in pretty good condition.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Really nice mate, very 'smooth' 

Hope youre feeling better


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice one James,

Can you open the back, for us to see the movement, please?

Bertrand


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Hmm, all looks OK from the front but I have to say that the engraving on the back looks too crisp. I don't know much about these Omegas, you might want to put a photo up on MWR for their opinion. The back looks as if it's been refinished and then re-engraved.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh, its not mine, just something I have been looking at. I have a feeling too perhaps its a civilian piece remarked. Reason I say that is the regulator is regular type vs. what the Army version should have been the chronometer if info is correct, cannot go by Omega's info there are too many mistakes on vintage within their site. Neat piece regardless I could be wrong though. There is a difference between the lugs where one is drilled one is not. Dials were the same though, crowns

its movement










a chono movement



















Omegas picture of one or the other type case


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I see too now he has edited out the "chronometer" from his description so someone already tipped him off, neat piece regardless


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I wonder about the engraving on the caseback. I'm not an expert on old Omega military pieces, but I thought by the end of the war most of the issued military watches were a bit more informative as far as the engraving was concerned. :huh:

Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Interesting. For comparison check this finished one out 120395513805

With drilled lugs though, same movement, and no engraving on the back. As far as the wording of the engraving its correct very simple. Maybe I'm wrong but two diff cases both called US Army, only one has the engraving. One is def civilian and not sure the other is military, for sure one case is, not sure of the movement.

I thought chronometer referred to its adjustment regulator partially. Vs. an imaginary unmarked adjusted in 5 positions or some marking of chronometer on the dial.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I did some research on this type of Omega late last year. I don't recall too much of what I found but I located this quote from Omega.

_We have now the following details from our archives : _

* OMEGA - special production for the U.S. Army

* Mvt NÂ° 10'xxx'xxx

* Manual winding movement of calibre 30 T2 SC - 16 jewels - with special "chronometer rating" adjustment

* Watch reference : CK 2179 - round stainless steel case

* Silvered metallic dial, radium Arabic hour markers

* Water-resistant

* screw-on case back with special "light" engraving : U.S. Army

* manufactured and delivered to the U.S. Army = 25 July 1945

best regards

OMEGA

Vintage Information / JRD

I suspect many of these "genuine" military Omegas have some/all civilian parts. Too bad considering the civilian version must be rare and desirable in it's own right. 

Later,

William


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thks James.


----------

